# External Hard disk in Rs.3000/-



## ratnadeep007gamer (Oct 18, 2013)

To all Digitians,
I want to buy a new External Hard Disk to store game setups and movies. Is 500GB will suffice my need? Any product from any brand under Rs.3000/. I can extend my budget only Rs.500 more.  Please try USB 3.0 with it.


----------



## Flash (Oct 18, 2013)

Why you want a 500GB, if you can get 1TB for 3.9-4.2K?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 19, 2013)

Yes exactly. Its better to spend 1K more and get double space.


----------



## arvindrao15 (Oct 21, 2013)

I think it is really a function of how you think.. you can get a 500 gb hard disk and put some stuff in it.. for example, i put movies in my hard disk mostly.. and after i m done with them, i delete them and put more.. so I have never felt the need of having a 1 TB hard disk..


----------



## gameranand (Oct 21, 2013)

arvindrao15 said:


> I think it is really a function of how you think.. you can get a 500 gb hard disk and put some stuff in it.. for example, i put movies in my hard disk mostly.. and after i m done with them, i delete them and put more.. so I have never felt the need of having a 1 TB hard disk..



But ain't it worth to spend 1K more and get double space ??


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 21, 2013)

Purchase should be made regarding the market. Just make sure that there is more VFM in getting 0.5TB than 1TB


----------



## ratnadeep007gamer (Nov 1, 2013)

if I buy External HDD from market is any difference from online store in price....


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 2, 2013)

nope . buy from trusted seller.


----------



## ratnadeep007gamer (Nov 20, 2013)

I selected external drives from online store here are the links:
From amazon:
1.Toshiba Canvio Simple External Drive @ Rs.3799
2.Seagate Expansion Portable External Drive @ Rs.4099
From Flipkart
Same from Flipkart Toshiba Costs :Rs.4100
                         Seagate Expansion Portable Costs  :Rs.4400
Samsung M3 1TB Portable USB 3.0 @ Rs.4150

Which one is good and from which store should I order


----------

